# Hot Audi Rally Action from Octane Magazine's Chatsworth Rally Show 2010 Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Octane remains one of our single most favorite print magazines going and stories like the one linked below and alluded to above remind us why. Just published online, Octane editors have provided some cool photos and a quick report form the Chatsworth Rally Show that was held June 5-6 in the UK.



> Biggest draw for many though was the special display of Audi Quattros, including several driven in period by Blomqvist, Rorhl and Mikkola. Sadly they weren’t exercised as thoroughly as some of the less significant cars, but for those who wanted to immerse themselves in history this was the place to be. Including examples of the original coupé, the E2 and the S1, the collection spanned the key Quattro era of 1981 to 1986.



If you enjoy old rally car porn then by all means click through to Octane.

* Full Story *


----------

